
Televisions 'to be fitted in contact lenses within ten years' - gibsonf1
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/scienceandtechnology/technology/4566704/Televisions-to-be-fitted-in-contact-lenses-within-ten-years.html
======
ph0rque
What I'd like to have fitted in contacts are video cameras that let me record
everything I see.

